

Ask HN: Team management service of your choice? - babzeqiv

I actually need a task&#x2F;team management service which allows me to delegate tasks to people, track who is working on what and ideally allows one-way communication with my team members, so I as a manager can prevent them from socializing with each other. Do you guys of any service which would allow me this?<p>TL;DR: I&#x27;ll assemble a team of assistans(people with specific skills) and will post certain tasks that they can apply to fulfill. Something similar to that.
======
na85
Sounds like you need an announce mailing list where users can't reply, a
spreadsheet, and some Gantt charts.

